
Venmo is turning our friends into petty jerks - hownottowrite
http://qz.com/687395/venmo-is-turning-our-friends-into-petty-jerks/
======
uberstuber
"Hey, I don't think it's healthy for us to charge each-other for every little
transaction. What do you think about not venmoing for anything less than $7?"

Venmo is not ruining your friendships, your inability to face issues head-on
is

~~~
jgalt212
True, but Venmo makes these passive/aggressive behaviors practically friction-
less. progress!

~~~
jonathanyc
Then its just exposing people who were already jerks for who they are. I use
Venmo often, and the authors example just seems to speak badly of his friend
circle:

Now, however, such transactions may be followed with a passive-aggressive
charge the next day or even late the following week, sometimes over dollars
and cents of differences in price. A friend recently requested $4 for the
difference between a drink she bought me and a cheaper drink I bought her in
return. Another friend charged me $10 for a cab when I had previously bought
her a $12 drink, so I felt prompted to charge her back.

~~~
tokensimian
I would consider that an inexpensive cost to learning about negative
characteristics of my friends.

Or I would just not worry about it. We all have our issues; a friend worrying
about $4 probably means there's something behind it. I can either accept that
person along with all their issues or I can find new friends.

------
jacks205
I have a large group of friends who all use Venmo and nothing like this is an
issue. It doesn't seem like Venmo is the problem, but the character of the
people in those accounts.

------
ChuckSanders
That "friend" is just begging to be the victim of one of the NUMEROUS exploits
Venmo ignores.. Because they also refuse to take any sort of accountability
when it comes to fraud.. LOL??

------
surrealvortex
As a vegetarian teetotaler, I end up partially subsidizing most other people's
meals.

We do split checks evenly though (one of us pays), and use Splitwise to
register that. It's just better all around to have this kind of
accountability. Over the last couple of years, I ended up being owed mid 4
figures on Splitwise (from all my friends combined) even though none of us
makes an extra effort to avoid paying checks. This may be a weird outlier, but
this goes to show that the small charges add up, and it doesn't always cancel
out.

